# Clay shooting



## jlegs (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey guys! I've been going clay shooting at the Island lake shooting range in Brighton. Are there any other good places to go besides Island Lake? Looking to switch it up


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Bald Mountain over on the east side has two outstanding clays courses.


----------



## rlandhc (Mar 9, 2005)

Grand Blanc Huntsman's Club


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i tried them clays,,,my goodness ,,,how long do you have to boil then to soften em up enough to eat?


----------



## KTBurleson (Dec 12, 2012)

I like going to Huron Pointe Sportsman Club, but I've also heard good thing about Detroit Sportsmen's Congress.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

seriously i second the bald mountain range


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

I shoot at DSC more because it's closer to my house, but I prefer bald mountain.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Island Lake is pretty good. There is website to all MI clays shooting areas. google it. depends how far you want to drive.


----------



## Elkidmino (Dec 19, 2011)

Add at 3rd for Bald Mountain. Good course and range.


----------

